# My new bettas



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm going out today to buy each of them there own tanks.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

They are beautiful.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow. Those are awesome....especially the top one. Where do you get such pretty bettas?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, very nice new additions! I especially like the last one, its not too often we see bettas with those colors!


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i have one with similar coloring to the topone and i love him. but his tail is different. (besides the big tear fromt he shrimp)


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Wow, what gorgeous bettas! I love the second one, he has such unusual colors~he's beautiful!


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Lydia said:


> Wow. Those are awesome....especially the top one. Where do you get such pretty bettas?



aquabid


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Why do you say that so sadly, Ghetto?


----------

